# Wurfweite



## Flo66 (28. August 2007)

Moinsen,

ich weiß dieses Thema gab es unzählige male, es geht auch nicht dirket nur um die Weite.

Die Weite für Super FLiegnfischer ligt so bei 30/35m hab ich gelesen.

Nu hab icha aber im FLiegenfischerforum oftmals zu diesem Thema gelsen das die weite nicht so wichtig ist usw. und ben das sie auf der Wiese 20m in der Luft halten und knappe 30 werfen.
Am Gewässer dann aller höchstens 20.

Bedingungen am Gewässer sollen gut gewesen sein, Rückraum etc.

Nu frag ich euch:

Wirft man am Gewässer nicht so weit?Neben unserem Schweinmestall werf ich mit etwas Rückenwind 13/14m gegen den Wind 8-11m schätze ich, 13/14m ist gemessen(so dazwischen)Im durchschnitt 11/10/12m werf ich nu am Gewässer nur noch 8?


----------



## Flo66 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Was könnt ihr mir denn aus euren erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## aal60 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@Florian,

Bei grossen Gewässern ist es oft von Nöten den Doppelzug anzuwenden.

So sind bei den Profis im Castingsport Wurfweiten über 70m zu erreichen. Mit ein bißchen Übung kommt man auch an die 40m. Schau mal unter http://clubs.casting-sport.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=2
nach.


----------



## Justhon (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



aal60 schrieb:


> @Florian,
> 
> Bei grossen Gewässern ist es oft von Nöten den Doppelzug anzuwenden.
> 
> ...



Wirklich? Das scheint mir etwas ZU viel...


----------



## polli (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir denn aus euren erfahrungen berichten?



Schön, dass du der Fliegenfischergemeinde immer ausreichend Zeit läßt zu antworten...:l

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei mir an der Bach manchmal ausreichend ist, gerade mal 5m werfen zu können/müssen.
Wenn du natürlich an Wasser trampelst wie ein Flußpferd (ich mein nicht dich..), brauchst dich nicht wundern wenn du 25m weit werfen mußt.
Wirfst du dann schön fleißig, manchmal titscht die Schnur dann auch mal aufs Wasser wenn du die Leine verlängerst, dann verscheuchst du garantiert auch noch die Letzte Forelle im Umkreis von 25m...
Klar, sieht super aus, ist aber nicht notwendig....
An der Ostsee oder im Stillwasser mag es ja noch angehen, doch fehlen mir da die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Justhon schrieb:


> Wirklich? Das scheint mir etwas ZU viel...



Mit speziellen Schussköpfen ist das möglich.

Ein interessanter Link:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flyfishing/k-l-a-r-t-e-x-t-zum-thema-wurfweiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiten-t255603.html

Aber ob es auch nötig ist??? (Ausser für's Ego...)


----------



## Uwe_H (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



polli schrieb:


> Schön, dass du der Fliegenfischergemeinde immer ausreichend Zeit läßt zu antworten...:l
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei mir an der Bach manchmal ausreichend ist, gerade mal 5m werfen zu können/müssen.
> Wenn du natürlich an Wasser trampelst wie ein Flußpferd (ich mein nicht dich..), brauchst dich nicht wundern wenn du 25m weit werfen mußt.
> ...



Ich habe heute keine 2 Meter weit werfen müssen, der Rest ging nur über die Drift der Fliege...


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Tach P.A.F.
Ich hab mal gestöbert und was englischsprachiges zu dem Thema gefunden: http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/measure_tape/
....sicherlich klappen die Wurfweiten von der Wiese nicht am Wasser (naße Schnur usw.) aber ich würde mal sagen, das im unter 20 m Bereich nicht so gravierende Einbußen zu erwarten sind.
Egal ob mit der Fliegen- oder Spinnrute, meine meisten Fische hab ich in einer Entfehrnung von bis zu 20 m gehakt.

mfG
Moritz


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Die größten Fische fängt man sowieso vor den Füßen.
Mit deinen Weiten solltest du fast überall zurecht kommen.
Am Bach kann man auch schön Tippfischen.
Dafür ist eigentlich eine Matchrute besser geeigent, aber damit darf man ja nicht an den Bach, auch wenn man eine künstliche Fliege anbindet. Grund: Man ist mit Matchrute schlechter zu den Fischen.


----------



## zuma (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo Flo
Grössere Distanzen sind im Wasser schwieriger zu erzielen! Warum? Weil man im Wasser steht und nicht auf der Wiese. Stell Dich mal auf einen Hügel und Du wirst sehen, dass Du weiter werfen kannst. Bei grösseren Wurfweiten im Wasser hat man meist das Problem, dass die Schnur ab einer gewissen Länge, hinten das Wasser berührt und der Vorwurf dann nicht mehr die gesamtmögliche Länge erreicht.
Wie Du auch im Tread des Fliegenfischerforums gesehen hast, führen Diskussionen über Wurfweiten bei gewissen Lauten häufig zu Missmut. Ueber Sinn und Zweck braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht zu streiten, sonst müsste man sich auch über Trickwürfe wie den Vodoo-Cast auslassen. In der Fischerpraxis gesehen hat auch dieser keine Bedeutung. Seine Daseinsberechtigung hat er jedoch schon, denn es macht Spass und verbesser die Schnurkontrolle. Letzteres (Schnurkontrolle) ist wohl einer der wesentlichsten Faktoren für schönes Fliegenfischen. Diese erreicht man jedoch nur mit Training, sei es auf Weite oder mit so Sinnlosem wie dem Vodoo-Cast.
Viel Spass wünscht
Kurt


----------



## Stingray (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Auf der Wiese werfe ich auch weiter. Liegt aber daran das ich auf Wiese oder beim üben am Wasser nur ein Stück Wolle als Fliege benutze. Beim fischen aber eine Fliege. Und vor dem Haken habe ich großen Respekt . Da lasse ich die extremen Weitwürfe.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Flo66 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



> Mit deinen Weiten solltest du fast überall zurecht kommen.


werd erstmal an meiner Schnursträckung usw.arbeiten, die Präsentation beim Fischen selbst.

Die Frage habt ihr mir beantwortet Danke!
Eine hab ich aber noch zum Wind:

Ich komm mit Wind von vorne nich gut zurecht, teilweise garnicht dann ist er mir einfach zu doll meine Schnur bildet ein Häufchen, mit leichtem bis kaum/keinen Rückenwind streckt sich auch meine Schnur auch,aber wie doll kann der Wind sein das man noch fischen kann, und ab welcher stärke sagt ihr definitiv lass es lieber/vorerst?


----------



## polli (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ab Windstärke 9 im Rücken macht das Fliegenfischen erst Richtig Spaß:
Rute hoch, Schnur einfach loslassen und der Wind treibt sie 25 m ins Lee...:vik:
Spaß beiseite: Ausprobieren. U.Umständen ist es gar nicht so wichtig wie stark der Wind ist, sondern  wie er ankommt. Wir er beispielsweise durch ein Haus oder Baum verwirbelt ists wieder anders. Ich schlage vor, du gehts einfach angeln, werfen und probierst aus:m


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Du solltest vielleicht wirklich einfach mal fischen gehen...auf der Wiese werfen ist auch nicht alles, auch lernst du da nicht die Köderführung...

Dein Set hast du ja jetzt, der Kescher hält bombenfest, die Wathose ist angezogen, die nötige Wurfweite soweit geklärt...

Und jetzt ab ans Wasser mit dir, du lernst es nur vor Ort, nicht hier im Board...wahrscheinlich hast du dann gleich die nächsten Fragen, die stellstd u aber besser in einem Forum für Seemannsknoten wenn du dich eingewickelt hast in deiner Schnur...:q


----------



## Basti (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo Flo,

das enscheidende, wenn Du gegen den Wind wirfst, ist, die Stoppunkte apprupter zu setzten um eine anständige Entladung des Blanks zu gewährleisten. Das setzt wiederum die richtige Aufladung voraus. Was wieder heißt: üben, üben, üben...
Bis zu einer bestimmten Wurfweite sind Auf- und Entladung entscheidener als die Führung, es sind nur minimale Bewegungen nötig um das beides zu erreichen. Erst bei "extremen" Weiten wird die Vergrößerung des Wurfwinkels bedeutsamer und somit die Führung.
Ganz generell zum Wind: Kommt er von der Seite (gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er auf die Schnurhand kommt) ist es relativ egal, ob er von vorne links (als Rechtshänder) genau von der Seite oder hinten links kommt. Du hast dadurch keine großen Nachteile, im Gegenteil: Der Wind, natürlich keine 9 , bringt zusätzlichen Druck auf die Leine und verbessert das Abrollen der Leine. Du darfst Dich nur nicht vom Wind iritieren lassen (irgendwo hab ich mal ein Zitat gelesen "Wind ist ein mentales Probl..."). Such Dir raus, was Du für Vorteile mit den Dir zu Verfügung stehenden Bedingungen hast, stärke diese und nutze sie soweit wie möglich aus dann läufts allmählich wie von selbst.#6 Auch mit dem Wind direkt gegen die Nase.:g

Noch eine Frage, Flo, wie lang ist Dein Vorfach?


Viele Grüße

Basti


----------



## Flo66 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



> Dein Set hast du ja jetzt, der Kescher hält bombenfest, die Wathose ist angezogen, die nötige Wurfweite soweit geklärt...


 
du meinst damit kann ich schon ans Wasser?Von der weiter her jetzt(Wathose wird durch ohne Hose ersetzt, Kesscher provisorisch erstmal), bedingungen am Gewässer sind eigentlich vom Rückraum gut.Hinter mir ist eine Wiese auf der die älteren Angler im Parken und von daaus kann ich durch eine Angelstelle aufs wasser werfen wo sich irgendwelche Fische in den letzten Abend strahlen imemr sonnen(meist, denk mal das sollte funzen)



> Noch eine Frage, Flo, wie lang ist Dein Vorfach?


 
Noch hab ich keine/´s, wollte erstmal üben, meine Rute ist 2,97 lang, denke das soltle ähnlich lang sein ,oder?

Und zur dicke, wie dick für Forellen, an der dünnsten stelle?
Ich bin nicht besonder gut dadrine zu spüren das das Vorfach gleich reist und deswegen leine zu lassen, hab deswegen schon manche Forelle verloren^^


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> du meinst damit kann ich schon ans Wasser?Von der weiter her jetzt(Wathose wird durch ohne Hose ersetzt, Kesscher provisorisch erstmal), bedingungen am Gewässer sind eigentlich vom Rückraum gut.Hinter mir ist eine Wiese auf der die älteren Angler im Parken und von daaus kann ich durch eine Angelstelle aufs wasser werfen wo sich irgendwelche Fische in den letzten Abend strahlen imemr sonnen(meist, denk mal das sollte funzen)




Das verstehe ich jetzt leider nicht...vielleicht kannst du das nochmal im Klartext schreiben...

Warum sollst du nicht ans Wasser gehen können??? Fliegen lernt man nur in der Luft!!!

Zur Vorfachstärke: Da geht alles was du kannst...kommt auch imemr auf die Situation und die Qualität deines Tippets an...irgendwas zwischen 0,10 und 0,20mm...wenn du auf Forelle fischst...ich habe meistens 0,12-0,16mm drauf.


----------



## Flo66 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

ich meinte damit das ich mit der Wurfweite bereit bin ans Gewässer zu gehen mit Fliege etc.?
Mit eventuellen erfolgen die nebensache sind?

Aber das ist erstmal gesammt Nebensache ich habe gerade bemerkt das ich nur für mich soweit warf dank des Rückenwinds, eine bisschen Wind wie er eigentlich immer da ist und ich bin total aufgeschmissenT_T(gegenwind),bei Windstille komm ich noch knappe 8-10m, meine erfolge(für mich)beruhten nur auf Rückenwind,der mir die Schnur streckte.

Ich meine eine Fliegenfischer aus dem Verein (der einzige)meinte das man bei uns Fliegenfischen vergessen könnte.Auch liegt im moment ein riesen Holzhaufen fürs bevorstehende Lagerfeuer vor der einzigen möglichkeit für mich anfänger.

Das mit dem Wind bring t´mich zur verzweiflung ich streck die Schnur nach vorne und nach 2m kommt sie vor meine Füüue zurück


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Mit dem Daumen der Wurfhand beim Ablegen der Schnur Druck auf die Rute ausüben und die Rutenspitze weit genug runter, dann klappt das auch mit dem Wind.

Zur Wurfweite: Willst du Fliegenfischen oder Brandungsangeln???


----------



## Flo66 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Danke ich probier es mal und üb fleißig, und wenns geht am nächsten Wochenende mal an den Forellenpuff, Vereinsgewässer ist ja versperrt durch den Holzhaufen.

Melde mal dann was sich da so tat, danke.


----------



## Flatfischer (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo Florian,

Nicht auf der Wiese sondern am Wasser üben! Und ein Wurftraining ohne Vorfach geht gar nicht. Du fischst ja auch nicht ohne Vorfach. Zum Üben reichen auch 2,50 20er-Schnur mit einem Wollflusen am Ende. Wurde das in Deinem Wurfkurs nicht auch so gemacht?

Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe:

Du hast Dir eine 8er-Rute gekauft (was fürs Stillwasser schon sehr heavy ist, wurde Dir in Deinem Wurfkurs nicht eine 6er-Rute empfohlen?), hast einen Wurfkurs absolviert und wirfst trotzdem bei Windstille nur knapp 10 Meter? Da ist ja noch nicht mal die Keule der Fliegenschnur draußen.
 Entweder hat der Kurs nichts getaugt oder Deine Gerätezusammenstellung stimmt nicht. Ich habe zwar noch nie was von einer Nagano-Fliegenrute gehört, aber auch mit billigen Japan-Ruten sollten für einen Anfänger nach einem absolvierten Wurfkurs 15 Meter Wurfweite problemlos möglich sein (mehr braucht man zunächst auch nicht, bei einem sauberen Wurfstil kommt eine größere Wurfweite von alleine).

Dir wurde von einigen Fliegenfischen aus Deiner Region mehrfach im Board angeboten, mit Ihnen fischen zu gehen. Du solltest dieses Angebot unbedingt nutzen. Sonst kommt sehr schnell Frust auf und das Fliegenfischergerät landet auf Nimmerwiedersehen im Keller.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Flo66 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

also 15m komm ich mit leichtem Rückenwind nicht gnz ran, aber ich hab den Grund für das Gegenwindproblem gefunden:

Ich stand auf einer Wiese 100m hintermir unser Haus,der Wind kommt von da aus aus Links,ich stand in eienr art Schneise,die Häuser und der Knick rund herum ließen den Wind von hinten zu scheinen kommen, hab ich mich nu mal umorientiert nu funzt das viel besser, nur die Pferde auf der Wiese nerven^^.
15m nach einem Tag Wurfkursus?
Nach dem einem Tag konnte ich nichtmal meine Schnurstrecken, nu lässt du mich stark zweifeln!
Alle anderen Fliegenfischer die ich befragte ob nu im Fachgeschäft, oder im Verein,wie beim Kurs sagten mir das Schnurstrecken kommt mit der Zeit, viele wollen gleich 15,20,30m werfen schaffen es nicht und stellen die Rute in die Ecke.Und das hab ich auch geglaubt.

Nu kommen zweifel auf mus ich ehrlich sagen.


----------



## polli (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Du machst dir zuviel Streß!
Ob du 9,51 oder 14,23m wirfst ist scheeißegal!!
Geh raus, an dein Teich. Und nimm die Rute und wedel die Schnur. Auch mit Holzscheit hinter dir. Die Forellen stehen IMMER an stellen die sich schwer befischen lassen. Bei Äschen ist es noch schlimmer!
Die Schnur streckt sich wenn du wirfst. Irgendwann .
Oder ein Tag später dann ebends.
Das ist so wie wenn du ne Freundin willst: Solange du dir n Kopp machst: Nix.
Wenn du nichts erwartest, dann ZACK.
Du mußt einfach rangehen ans Fliegenfischen. Probieren, tun, es einfach MACHEN!

Das kannste durchaus als Befehl interpretieren. Los los...:l


----------



## Flo66 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Freitag steh ich im Wasser, einfach versuchen,eine stelle ist es relativ flach,und wenn nich hab ich ne neue Scharkante gefunden.

Wo ich dabei bin,da ist hinten im Schilf schwer zugägnlich(außer mit Wat und etwas Mut) eine kleine Ecke mit eienr HAMMERSTRÖMUNG, 20-30g Futterspirale nach 2min liegt die am Ufer Schilf.Ich glaub nich das da ein Insekt lange an der Oberfläche Schwimmen kann, da watte ich rein


----------



## Uwe_H (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Manchmal habe ichd as Gefühl, dass du mehr Spaß am Schreiben und Anglerboard hast als am Wasser zu stehen und zu Fischen.

Lass dir einfach von deinen Vereinskollegen den Holzstapel wegräumen, am Bach nimmst du am besten eine Motorsäge und eine Machete mit, dann kannst du alle störenden Bäume und Büsche entfernen...zu deinem ersten Angelausflug solltest du auch eine Abrissbirne bestellen, falls ein Haus Fallwinde erzeugt die den Flug deiner Fliege beeinträchtigen könnten. kannst du dann alles eliminieren was den Fischfang mit der Kunstfliege beeinträchtigen würde.

Wenn ich jetzt noch eine Frage von dir hier lese bevor du es am Wasser überhaupt erst mal ausprobiert hast werde ich sauer...#q

In der Pfalz würde man sagen: Du ghehrscht wohl zu denne Leid die mehr Schbass am Redde als am Berschde hädde!!!


----------



## polli (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ichd as Gefühl, dass du mehr Spaß am Schreiben und Anglerboard hast als am Wasser zu stehen und zu Fischen.
> 
> Lass dir einfach von deinen Vereinskollegen den Holzstapel wegräumen, am Bach nimmst du am besten eine Motorsäge und eine Machete mit, dann kannst du alle störenden Bäume und Büsche entfernen...zu deinem ersten Angelausflug solltest du auch eine Abrissbirne bestellen, falls ein Haus Fallwinde erzeugt die den Flug deiner Fliege beeinträchtigen könnten. kannst du dann alles eliminieren was den Fischfang mit der Kunstfliege beeinträchtigen würde.
> 
> ...



Was iss Bärschde? Isch bin verheiraad unn wääs es nimmi..


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (29. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin!
Probleme über Probleme....Junge, du machst dir das Leben zu kompliziert!!
Keine Ahnung ob sie in der Schule noch english unterrichten, wenn ja kanst du mal in den Link anklicken und was zum Werfen gegen den Wind lesen! http://www.sexyloops.com/beginners/index.shtml
Was für eine Schnur hast du? (falls schon geschrieben, bei soviel Text vergisst man mal was)
Eventuell eine "weight forward" falsch herrum auf die Rolle gepackt?
Kuck mal ob die ersten zwei Meter vor dem Backing dicker sind als die ersten zwei Meter vor dem Leader. Solltest du die Keule falsch angeleint haben läd sich die Rute in hundert Jahren nicht richtig auf!
Ach ja und benutz auch beim Üben auf der Wiese ein Vorfach, besser das franzt beim "Peitschenknall" aus als deine teure Flugschnur!

Cheers
Moritz

p.s. kein Plan was beim Wurfkurs passiert aber wenn du die Schnur nicht gestreckt bekommst, bei gerade mal 10 Meter, fehlte da irgendwie die Betreuung.
Meine Freundin (die Angeln wie die Pest hasst) hat 10 Meter werfen in 30 Minuten gelernt....ich war schön fischen und der Guide mußte sich mit ihr rumschlagen....hrhrhr


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

10/15m krich ich auch gestreckt, bisschen Ehre retten, ich geh morgen Fischen und Vorfächer kaufen und dann passiert irgendetwas für mich neues und ich wieder ne Frage stellen mit Sinn.

Ich weiß bei solchen sachen bin ich furchtbar kompliziert.

Ihr hört dann Freitag Abend von mir
bis dann


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



> Was für eine Schnur hast du? (falls schon geschrieben, bei soviel Text vergisst man mal was)
> 
> 
> > Schwimmende Keulen Schnur, war schon aufgespult, der Flifihase konnte damit ohne probleme werfen.
> ...


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> 10/15m krich ich auch gestreckt, bisschen Ehre retten, ich geh morgen Fischen und Vorfächer kaufen und dann passiert irgendetwas für mich neues und ich wieder ne Frage stellen mit Sinn.
> 
> Ich weiß bei solchen sachen bin ich furchtbar kompliziert.
> 
> ...



Es ist auch schrecklich komplizert deine Postings zu lesen und zu verstehen...


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

ich schreib zu schnell dann nochmal erklärt für normale Menschen die meine nicht vorhandene Logik nicht verstehen.



> 10/15m krich ich auch gestreckt, bisschen Ehre retten,


 
Seine Freundin schaffte nach 30min 10m zu werfen und zu strecken.Ich nicht.
Mit etwas Glück und konzentrtion komm ich an die 15m ran und werfe meist so ziemlich 11/12m.
Das sagt ich um etwas Ehre zu retten,denn es wär bitter, was soweiso ist, noch nicht soweit Werfen zu können nach meinen "Wurfübungen"



> ich geh morgen Fischen und Vorfächer kaufen und dann passiert irgendetwas für mich neues und ich wieder ne Frage stellen mit Sinn.


 
Wenn ich morgen ans Wasser gehe werf ich irgendwie wo was ,es passiert einfach irgendwas was neu für mich ist und dann kann ich darüber eine Frage stellen.


----------



## snoekbaars (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin!!

Hattest Du nicht versprochen erst am Freitag wieder zu posten?

Ach ja ... welche "Ehre"?!?
Antwort vor Samstag nicht nötig!!

TL
Ralpg


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> Hattest Du nicht versprochen erst am Freitag wieder zu posten?
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Es war die rede von keinen Fragen und wenn das was anderes steht dann meinte ich das so^^

Welche Ehre, eigentlich keine, aber ein Funken trägt jeder in sich^^


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich frqag morgen mal genau nach wenn ich schon da bin,welche stärke, wen das interesant ist?



Ist das etwa keine Frage??? #q#q#q


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

ach verdammt, 

aber die wurde schon beantwortet.

Nu Mopt mich nich^^

Ihr hört morgen von mir dnn können wir weiter diskutieren sonst ist die versuchung bei diesem Regenwetter einfach zu groß


----------



## polli (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Armes Schwein, bei euch regnet es?


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> ach verdammt,
> 
> aber die wurde schon beantwortet.
> 
> ...



Junge junge, hier wird niemand gemopt...aber du bettelst ja darum...:q:q:q

Übrigens, man kann auch bei Regenwetter fischen gehen...

(Ich bin ein Trottel, jetzt kommt vermutlich gleich ne Frage was man dann tun muss, damit das Wasser nicht von oben in die Wathose läuft, aber ich habs dann auch provoziert #q...zieh dir ne Kapuze auf und ab ans Wasser!)


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



> Ich bin ein Trottel, jetzt kommt vermutlich gleich ne Frage was man dann tun muss, damit das Wasser nicht von oben in die Wathose läuft, aber ich habs dann auch provoziert #q...zieh dir ne Kapuze auf und ab ans Wasser!)


 
nein kommt nicht, ich geh jetzt an einen kleinen Bach knüpf mir nur selber ein verjüngtes Vorfach, da sind ab und an Bachforellen zu finden.Kleiner Graben 1m breit 20-50cm tief, dachte nur morgen weil ich dann den halben tag wollte.


----------



## Flatfischer (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> nein kommt nicht, ich geh jetzt an einen kleinen Bach knüpf mir nur selber ein verjüngtes Vorfach, da sind ab und an Bachforellen zu finden.Kleiner Graben 1m breit 20-50cm tief, dachte nur morgen weil ich dann den halben tag wollte.



Mit einer 3-Meter Rute Klasse 8 in so einem Minigewässer??? Ich würde doch eher die 14-Fuß Zweihand-Lachsrute Klasse 10 bevorzugen... Wenn schon falsche Gerätezusammenstellung dann gleich richtig.#q

Mann, mann, was muß das für ein Fliegenfischerkurs gewesen sein?! Werfen und richtige Gerätezusammenstellung standen scheinbar nicht auf dem Programm. Wurde Dir da überhaupt was beigebracht? #d Ich würde eher sagen "außer Spesen nichts gewesen".

Flatfischer


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



> Mit einer 3-Meter Rute Klasse 8 in so einem Minigewässer??? Ich würde doch eher die 14-Fuß Zweihand-Lachsrute Klasse 10 bevorzugen... Wenn schon falsche Gerätezusammenstellung dann gleich richtig.#q
> 
> Mann, mann, was muß das für ein Fliegenfischerkurs gewesen sein?! Werfen und richtige Gerätezusammenstellung standen scheinbar nicht auf dem Programm. Wurde Dir da überhaupt was beigebracht? #d Ich würde eher sagen "außer Spesen nichts gewesen".
> 
> Flatfischer


 
Das ist das einzige Gewässer in meiner Nähe, ich weiß auch das das en Hauch zu groß ist, aber wenn ncihts anderes da ist, was soll man machen?

Wurd leider eh nichts, Treibjagt, hört sich nach fauler ausrede an ist aber keine, ich hab vom Jägermeister ordentlich eine aufm deckel bekommen die Rehe zu verscheuchen, nach dem ersten wurf richtung Unterführung mit kleinem Wasserfall.

Werfen klapt ja einigermaßen, manche könnens eben schneller und andere müssen einmal mehr üben.Außer üben kann ich auch nichts machen, wenn deine Freundin so ein NAturtalent ist?


----------



## Flo66 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



> Armes Schwein, bei euch regnet es?


 
Soh war das nu auch nicht gemeint, aber mit dem Fahrad 8km durch den strömmenden Regen für 1h üben?

Dann fahr ich lieber morgen richtig hin und bleib was vom Tag anch der Schule übrig bleibt.
Dann ist mir der Regen auch egal, aber wenn dann auch richtig,dann kann ich auch noch in die Nacht hinein und muss nich irgendwann nach Hause, ist mir das Wochenende halt offen.

Dann hab ich lieber heut noch ne Stunde auf der Wiese,Ja ich weiß Wiese ist nich alles, geht ja morgen los.


----------



## polli (30. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Wiese geht auch.
Hab ich früher auch gemacht.
Hat nur drei Nachteile:
1.: Die schnur wird schnell zur KarpfenKordel
2.: Manche Würfe gehn nur mit dem Widerstand des Wassers
3.: Ich seh die Forellen so schlecht|kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe_H (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Mit einer 3-Meter Rute Klasse 8 in so einem Minigewässer??? Ich würde doch eher die 14-Fuß Zweihand-Lachsrute Klasse 10 bevorzugen... Wenn schon falsche Gerätezusammenstellung dann gleich richtig.#q
> 
> Mann, mann, was muß das für ein Fliegenfischerkurs gewesen sein?! Werfen und richtige Gerätezusammenstellung standen scheinbar nicht auf dem Programm. Wurde Dir da überhaupt was beigebracht? #d Ich würde eher sagen "außer Spesen nichts gewesen".
> 
> Flatfischer



Du hast die Sache nicht von Anfang verfolgt Flatfischer, empfohlen wurde ihm Gert der Klasse 6 und 9 Fuss Länge...aber die 8er mit 10 Fuss hat sich eben einfach besser werfen lassen...unser Kollege Pechangler-Flo ist beratungsresistent, das hat sich hier schon des öfteren herauskristallisiert.
Und da er ja gerne im Bach und im Teich fischt und nur gelegentlich an der Küste auf MeFo hat er sich eben dann doch für die 8er Rute entschieden...und mit der richtigen Technik lassen sich auch 18er Adams noch an der 8er Rute ordentlich präsentieren...und vermutlich sogar viel weiter werfen als mit der Doppelnull!!! #q#q#q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich denke, dass die Beratung von Erika B. einfach besser war.


----------



## Uwe_H (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Beratung von Erika B. einfach besser war.



Jupp, da wirst du wohl recht haben, ich kenne sie ja auch und war selbst auch schon Kunde in ihrem Geschäft.
Ich denke auch, dass man in ihrem Fliegenfischerfachgeschäft eine vernünftigere Rute zum gleichen (zumindest in der gleichen Preisklasse) Preis bekommen hätte.

Aber wurscht. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wer von uns hat nicht noch eine Angelrute im Keller stehen die einfach in Fehlkauf war oder aus Unwissenheit und falscher Beratung angeschafft wurde. Lehrgeld muss jeder bezahlen!
(Mein Balzer Einsteigerset welches ich mir vor 10 Jahren gekauft habe steht auch noch lediglich zweimal benutzt im Keller rum...#q#q#q)


----------



## antonio (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Beratung von Erika B. einfach besser war.



ich glaube auch kaum, daß sie ihn fürn bach zu ner 8er rute geraten hat wer weiß was er ihr erzählt hat wo und auf was er fischen will.
und wer von vielen seiten gute tips bekommt und dann doch was anderes macht ist selber schuld, also auch kein mitleid wegen fehlkauf usw. sondern eher das gegenteil.

gruß antonio


----------



## Uwe_H (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt den Einsteigerkurs bei Flyfishingbemba gemacht mit meiner Eayrute.Frau bemba riet mir eine vernünftiges Set zu kaufen zumal meine Rute aus Glaßfaser ist, eine Schnur dabei ist die eine zu kleine klasse hat zumahl sie langsam ist und ich oft zu früh wieder zum Vorschwung anhebe,richtig ausgedrückt?,naja mein anliegen ist
> ob ihr mir ein Kompletset empfehlen könnt, woran ich auch noch in 2 oder mehr Jahren Freude habe.
> ...






Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich fahr nach Frau Bemba, der Vertrau ich, ich glaub die ist hier sogar im Board, jedenfals kannte sie es gut.
> 
> Ich hab mich beim Kurs schon beraten mit ihr, sie meinte aler höchstens eine 6 für mich, mit höheren Klassen komm ich nich so gut zu recht.
> Schudige Johann, aber Klasse 7 übersteigt noch mein können, was sich auf 1 und 11 Uhr bezieht sowie das strecken lassen(was noch nicht klapt aber ich weiß wie es gehen soll aha!^^)





Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein Set gekauft.Rute,Rolle und Schnur natürlich mit Futeral und ein paar Fliegen.
> 
> Das ist genial im gegensatz zu meiner Biligrute.Einfach nur Geil!
> 
> Dieter Eisele Nagano/Fly 297cm #7/8*4/



Schön wenn man Urlaub hat, nichts zu tun ist, meine Tagesbeschäftigung daraus besteht auf den Hund aufzupassen (deswegen ist der Bach erstmal gestrichen für mich...:c). Da hab ich mri mal die Mühe gemacht die entscheidenden 3 Passagen rauszusuchen.

Ich sag ja, beratungsresistent...


@Flo: Und jetzt will ich wirklich erst wieder was zu lesen bekommen wenn du entweder mit deinem Powerweitwurfset die 51m-Marke geknackt hast oder mit der Lachsrute was in deinem Wiesenbach gefangen hast!!!


----------



## Flo66 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich hab ja nich gesagt das ich nur im Wiesenbach Fische, ich Fische vorwiegend mit der Fliege in unserem kleinen Vereinsee, wo ich heute war.

Zum ruten kauf, bei Frau Bem,ba war ich, es gab Ruten ab 160Euro ind er Klasse 6, mit denen konnt ich einfach nicht, und alles anderer war einfach zu teuer, die eine mit der ich werfen konnte war 300Euro schwer.

Zurück zum heutigen Angelausflug, ich werfe am See knappe 20m(nachgemessen!)
Da war ich nun 3h mit einer Fliege,keine ahnung was das war.Dann hab ich die Fliege gewechselt, und beimersten Wurf ein Biss(es war eine güne Maifliege)
Die Fliege trieb 4sek ca. und sank dann ab.Und dann gab es einen starken ruck ich haute an aber war nichts, wohl ein barsch und ich war nich schnell genug oder so.

Und an die Küste kommt noch wie irgendwo gesagt, aber wenn ich nich mit den lüddenw erfen kann und mit der schon dann nehm ich die, fertig.Mit der kann ich mit der geht ich freu mich über nen biss und geh morgen wieder hin.Ach und beim 4Wurf mit der Fliege (die besagte)hing sie im Baum.

Mein von euch sehnlichst erwünschter letzter Post.

Ps:Ich mag die Rute und kann wenigstens besser als vorher werfen mit der 7.Und wenn ich tatsächlich mal nen Fisch damit fange was für euch so unmöglich erscheint, schreib ich das an, bis dahin schüss.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Warum hast du denn dann nicht die Fenwick genommen?
20 m. finde ich richtig gut. Das schaffe ich bis heute fast nicht (nicht nachgemessen).
Muss wohl mal wieder in die Fliegenfischerschule. Erika?


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Dieser Thread hat etwas von Mr. Bean.

Uli


----------



## polli (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Florian, nicht böse sein.
Ist halt so, dass wir alle meinen dass die 8er zu schwer für die von dir beschriebenen Bedingungen ist.
Ich fische meine 8er genau 2x im Jahr.Sie hat nur Vorteile beim Hechtsreamern, weil es nunmal nich so dolle is nen Waschlappen mit ner 5er zu werfen...
Ansonsten ist es Standardmäßig ne 7`6er 5er die mich voll befriedigt: Obenraus nicht so üppig, kurz genug um in der unteren Etage noch beizukommen und macht sich beim flanieren auf dem Fahrradweg gut, so kurz und schwarz wie se nun mal ist..
Sundi: Ja, irgendwie schon. Hab Gestern auch gelacht. War die Folge im Waschsalon....#h


----------



## Flo66 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Böse,nein

ich weiß letzter post nu aber cht^^


----------



## polli (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Übrigens:
War heut am Vereinsteich Fliegenfischen.
Konnte allerdings nicht nachmessen, da die Kreide mit der ich alle zwei Meter einen Strich auf die Wasseroberfläche machen wollte, weil ich nur nen Zimmermannszollstock dabei hatte, nicht so recht auf dem Wassderfilm haften wollte...
Muß das nächste Mal Schlemmkreide mitnehmen...
Nich böse sein...:l:l, das mußte nur mal raus...


----------



## polli (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Nein, nicht letzter Post...
Ist doch ok, so wie du schreibst gings mir vor 25 Jahren auch so.
Behalte deinen Wissensdurst und Idealismus...


----------



## Uwe_H (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Und an die Küste kommt noch wie irgendwo gesagt, aber wenn ich nich mit den lüddenw erfen kann und mit der schon dann nehm ich die, fertig.Mit der kann ich mit der geht ich freu mich über nen biss und geh morgen wieder hin.Ach und beim 4Wurf mit der Fliege (die besagte)hing sie im Baum.
> 
> Mein von euch sehnlichst erwünschter letzter Post.




Den ersten Teil dieses Zitats darfst du mir nochmal übersetzen, das versteh ich nicht so ganz, das Glossar spuckt leider auch nix verwertbares aus.

Du darfst ja gerne weiterschreiben...ich finde deine Begeisterung toll...nur verstehe ich eines nicht, warum fragt man alte Hasen um ihren Rat nur um dann hinterher alles besser zu wissen. Da macht man besser gleich was man will...vor allem wenn man schon einmal auf die Scnauz gefallen ist.

Du wirst auch mit der 8er deine Moderlieschen auf die Fliege fangen können. Ich habe auch schon mit der 8er kleinste Trockenfliegen geworfen und so junge Brownies in Irland verhaftet...man probiert es halt wenn die Forellen am Lachsfluss steigen...geht ja auch...nur ist es erstens nicht sinnvoll, zweitens macht es keinen Spaß eine 20er Bachforelle am "BigGame-Gerät" zu drillen.

@Polli: Um eines bin ich froh...in deiner Sturm-und Drangphase gabs noch kein Internet, kein Anglerboard und ich habe dich noch nicht gekannt. :q

Und wenn es nicht lustig wäre, dann wär ich auch nicht mehr hier...ich gestehe ein hier regelmässig nachzuschauen ob es neues zu lesen gibt...:q:q:q


----------



## polli (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Uwe, als ich vor ca. 25 Jahren mit ner 7er Hohlglasrute bei meinen Eltern stand um mir das Werfen beizubringen warst du noch zwei Köpfe kleiner als ich und hast mit Autos und Fliegern gespielt. Gut, heut ist es genau umgekehrt...
Also...
Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Scheiß Altersheimer....#c#c


----------



## Flo66 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@Uwe_H

das muss raus bevor ich nochmal Flifi gehe, ich kamm heute morgen in den Angelshop Rönnau um mir ein paar Nymphen und Trockenfliegen zu besorgen,da ich beim Fliegenfische weniger Meter neben mir nen Riesen KArpfen sah!Für Futterkorb,Pose usw.zu dolle strömung wie auch immer, da geh ich rin und als erstes hör ich Ey Angler Flo!

Er(Achim Bubert) kennt dich er gab den Namen seines Geschäftes ein und da war ich sein Praktikant mit nem Thread.


----------



## polli (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Florian, ich versteh dich nicht so Richtig...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo66 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Mein Angelshop Verkäufer,da wo ich immer kaufe hat im Internet mal geguckt ob und was es im Internet so über seinen Laden gibt, und ich hatte den Shop irgendwo erwähnt, in einem Thread.

Als ich dann heute morgen das nötigste an Fliegen gekauft hatte begrüßte er mit meinem Benutzernamen aus dem Anglerboard.

Er fand die Threads über google und hat sie sich durchgelesen, weil im Benutzerprofil Steinbek steht dachte er:"Ist doch mein Praktikant"


----------



## antonio (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Mein Angelshop Verkäufer,da wo ich immer kaufe hat im Internet mal geguckt ob und was es im Internet so über seinen Laden gibt, und ich hatte den Shop irgendwo erwähnt, in einem Thread.
> 
> Als ich dann heute morgen das nötigste an Fliegen gekauft hatte begrüßte er mit meinem Benutzernamen aus dem Anglerboard.
> 
> Er fand die Threads über google und hat sie sich durchgelesen, weil im Benutzerprofil Steinbek steht dachte er:"Ist doch mein Praktikant"



also ich verstehe dich immer weniger,du bist praktikant in nem angelshop und dann startest du hier solche aktionen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Uwe_H (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



antonio schrieb:


> also ich verstehe dich immer weniger,du bist praktikant in nem angelshop und dann startest du hier solche aktionen.
> 
> gruß antonio



Na prima...Praktikant im Angelgeschäft und dann solch ein Quatsch hier...frag doch deinen Lehrherrn...da müsstest du doch auch geholfen bekommen...#q#q#q


----------



## Flo66 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

nein ich war, hab bisschen einsortiert und kassiert.

Wonauf ich hinaus wollte was ich eben nicht klar genug schrieb, er lass diesen Thread und kennt sich Uwe_H.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Kenne mich auch, denke ich zumindest?


----------



## Flo66 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Kann sein er hat das alles gelesen, beim Praktikum hab ich jedenfals ne Menge gelernt was es so alles gibt,auch wenn es nicht so aussieht,vorher war ich noch Dümmer,wie auch immer ich kann jetzt nach dem 2Tag am Wasser einigermaßen werfen und fahr nu ma in den Forellenpuff,war gestern 3h und heute 4h-5h mit der Wathose und nem Loch unterwegs.
Fliegenfischen macht spaß, will jetzt noch etwas FLiegenführung üben und dann mal mein Glück versuchen, unser Gewässer hat keine-kaum Salmoniden,was mich ärgert.


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> vorher war ich noch Dümmer



...ne,echt?


----------



## Uwe_H (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> nein ich war, hab bisschen einsortiert und kassiert.
> 
> Wonauf ich hinaus wollte was ich eben nicht klar genug schrieb, er lass diesen Thread und kennt sich Uwe_H.



Er kennt sich??? Oder er kennt mich??? Falls er mich kennt würde mich mal interessieren woher...wohne ja doch ein Stückchen weit weg...:q



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Kenne mich auch, denke ich zumindest?



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund...



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> ,vorher war ich noch Dümmer





oh-nemo schrieb:


> ...ne,echt?



Kaum geht man mal einen trinken, da sind die Antworten in meinem momentanen Lieblingsfred schon alle gegeben...#q#6


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

oder mit´m traktor zum karpfenangeln....aber trolle sollte man auch nicht mit fliege fuettern....


----------



## Flo66 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ihr seit mit der Puren Weisheit wohl schon auf die Welt gekommen.#q


----------



## polli (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ihr seit mit der Puren Weisheit wohl schon auf die Welt gekommen.#q


#r#r|good:#6

Ich denke zum einen: Florian ist 16, da solltet ihr alten Hasen man über das ein oder andere wegsehen! Jungs!
Da hat er wohl Recht.

Florian: Du solltest dir beim formulieren deiner postings etwas mehr Zeit lassen und besser formulieren, denn manches versteht man nicht, oder falsch. Dann wirst etwas ernster genommen|wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



polli schrieb:


> #r#r|good:#6
> 
> Ich denke zum einen: Florian ist 16, da solltet ihr alten Hasen man über das ein oder andere wegsehen! Jungs!
> Da hat er wohl Recht.
> ...



das mag ja alles sein, aber wenn man sich seine threads durchließt kann man teilweise nur mit dem kopf schütteln.
da wird doppelt und dreifach gefragt oder wenn er entsprechende tips bekommt wird was ganz anderes gemacht.
warum fragt er denn hier erst.
ob nun 16 jahre oder nicht,was er hier teilweise von sich gibt, naja.........

gruß antonio


----------



## Uwe_H (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ihr seit mit der Puren Weisheit wohl schon auf die Welt gekommen.#q



Genau...deswegen suchst du ja auch hier Rat...oder sehe ich das falsch??? :vik:#6|bla:


----------



## Flo66 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich würde sagen wir sind an einem toten Punkt angelangt.


----------



## Steinadler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

dann mach ich den punkt wieder lebendig ^^


----------



## Clouserfan (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo Florian!
Angeln auf der Wiese ist nur was für Castingsportler, und deine Fliegenschnur geht kaputt.
Also übe am /im Wasser. Der Rückraum ist kein Problem , es gibt Trickwürfe wie Rollwurf und Switchcast. Wenn in Euren Gewässern vorwiegend Friedfische und wenig Salmoniden sind, ist das auch kein Beinbruch. Die Friedfische beißen auch auf Kunstfliege. Da rümpfen ein paar Leute jetzt die Nase, aber es ist für mich nur eine Art Fische zu Fangen.Die beste und spannendste. Meine besten Fänge mit Fliege Karpfen 12kg 89cm, Wels 78 ca 5kg(leider in dem Gewässer geschont), diverse Großbrassen usw.
Deshalb geh angeln! Wie schonmal gesagt "Fliegenfischen" von Blinker zulegen und angeln.
Übrigens macht es beim Fliegenfischen meist nicht die Weite des Wurfes, dass du fängst, sondern Fliege und Präsentation.
Petri.


----------



## Flo66 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Danke ich übe an meinem gewässer.


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (25. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo Flo,
das mit der Wurfweite ist so eine Sache. Es liegt daran, an welchem Gewässer man fischt. Im Bach und kleinen Fluß benötigt man keine großen Weiten. Im See ist es schon wieder ganz anders. Während Du in Bach u. kleinen Fluß die Fische oft auf Sicht anwirfst, mußt Du sie im Stillwasser suchen. Da ist dann eine größere Weite nicht zu verachten, denn die Fliege kann natürlich nur im Wasser Fische finden u. je länger sie im Wasser ist (je weiter der Wurf) um so größer die Chance. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du bereits den sog. Doppelzug beherrschst. Wenn nicht, versuche, das zu lernen. Wenn Du das einmal kannst, erhöht das Deine Wurfweite ganz erheblich, weil Du mit dem Doppelzug die Schnur viel stärker beschleunigst. Als mir der Doppelzug zum 1. Mal gelang, wollte ich fast meinen Augen nicht trauen, wie weit ich damit geworfen hatte im Vergleich zu früher. In einigen Beiträgen stand, daß man im oder am Wasser nicht so weit werfen kann, wie auf der Wiese. Das ist schlicht nicht wahr. Wasserberührung beim Rückschwung resultiert aus einem Fehler beim Wurf. Wenn der Stop beim Rückschwung etwa bei 12.00 Uhr, also etwa senkrecht über Dir, erfolgt, gibt es keine Wasserberührung. Schwingst Du aber die Rute zu weit nach hinten, ist sie unvermeidlich. Auf der Wiese ist das aber nicht anders. Da hast Du dann statt Wasserberührung Graskontakt. Aber keine Sorge, das kommt alles mit der Übung. Berichte mal über Deine Fortschritte.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## snoekbaars (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin zusammen!!

@BaFo-Schreck
Also ... lieber Eberhard ... ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen ... setz' Dich mal auf der Wiese hin und versuche genau so weit und sauber zu werfen als wie wenn Du stehen würdest.
Dann denk' nochmal drüber nach was Du da in Deiner letzten Post geschrieben hast.

TL
Ralph



BaFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

:ckönnte heulen, wenn ich immer höre, dass es so auf die Weite ankommen soll. Jemand den Kommentar von M.Krieger in seinem Video gesehen " I don´t cast very far....but I catch fish"
Hauptsache es macht Spaß und man hört sich nicht zu viele selbsternannte Gurus an. Wenn man dann durch Ausdauer zum Fisch kommt hat man alles richtig gemacht. Übrigens wenn ich richtig weit werfen will, ..mit Fliege, dann nehm ich einen Spiro !
Wer an der Küste mit der Fliege  auf seine 15-20 meter kommt, hat beste Chancen auf Fisch, und Routine. Die braucht man am dringensten, um irgendwann mit Glück und idealem Wetter auch mal 25-30 meter zu werfen. 

Gruß Piet


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> @BaFo-Schreck
> Also ... lieber Eberhard ... ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen ... setz' Dich mal auf der Wiese hin und versuche genau so weit und sauber zu werfen als wie wenn Du stehen würdest.
> ...



Stimmt, das kommt nicht hin. Daher noch mal -> Fliegenfischerschule Niederrhein?




AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn ich richtig weit werfen will, ..mit Fliege, dann nehm ich einen Spiro !
> Gruß Piet



Um was für eine Technik handelt es sich dabei?
Kannst du das bitte genauer erklären?

Danke #6


----------



## Flo66 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Habt ihr nochmal den Fred hoch geholt.

Also das "standart Werfen" sag ich jetzt mal kan ich eigen ganz gut, also der Wind macht mir eig keine probleme mehr und 20m schaff ich, Schnur streckt sich immer sauberer, und das Vorfach verknotet auch nicht mehr wie nichts gutes.



> weil Du mit dem Doppelzug die Schnur viel stärker beschleunigst.


 
Doppelzug?Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich zum deppen mach:Ist der nich für die 2Hand?Ich fische mit der 1Hand und wollte mich demnächst an einen anderen Wurf wagen(Rollwurf oder Switch, weiß nicht welcher für mich geeigneter ist).Und demnächst gehts nochmal an die Trave(bald gibts ne Jahreskarte*freu*) und evtl mal in den Puff in Blunk(Obwohl das da nicht sehr schön für die FLiege ist!)

Mein gewässer ist ***** zum FLiegenfischen, vom Ufer geht schon ma garnicht und das fällt im Wasser nach 1-2 m schnell auf 2m ab.Und der Besatz an Salmonieden ist auch-.-, aber das ist eig kein prob wie oben gesagt.Eine Stelle gibts, da ist ne Sandbank aber da ist ne Strömung(!)die die führung wirklich "kaputt macht" und in anderen flachen gebieten ist es sehr moderich, ich geh ab und an auf der Sandbank zum üben und fang kleine Barsche mit dem Streamer.(Im moment habe ich keine Wathose unter 200Löcher)

Das wird schon, einmal damit angefangen und man wird das einfach nich wieder los, macht zu viel Spaß!Im moment bind eich FLiegen bzw. übe es.

Wenn ihr wollt stelle ich mal n paar Bilder vom Gewässer rein.

Danke für die antworten


----------



## dat_geit (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Ich bin zwar immer noch im Anfängerstatus beim Fliegenfischen.....aber dazu muß ich jetzt erst mal was loswerden.

Hier werden teilweise schon wieder Birnen mit Erbsen verglichen.

Ich fische an der Küste und einem Tidenfluss, der Stör, in Schleswig-Holstein.
Ab und an auch mal an unseren Vereinsseen, die aber keine Überkopfwürfe ermöglichen.

An der Küste ist es meistens überhaupt kein Problem Überkopf zu werfen. Ergo nimmt man dort auch gerne solche Techniken. Im Wasser stehend ist es auch mit der Einhand vom enormen Vorteil Überkopfwürfe zu beherrschen. Vor allem wenn man mit WF oder DT Schnüren auf Weite kommen muss, was aber nicht immer zwangsläufig auch nötig ist!!!!
Der Schußkopf ist ein Sonderfall und mir fehlt dazu die Erfahrung.

Wer glaubt ohne Doppelzug an der Küste zu Recht zu kommen, den kann ich leider nur sagen, vergiss es.

An der Stör sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Ich muss Nachts eventuell nen richtigen Brummer Richtung andere Seite werfen. Wurfweiten von über 20m kommen hier zum Zuge. Ich spreche von Hakengrößen bis 2er Streamerhaken.
Da merkt man schnell die Grenze einer Einhandrute. Denn mit nem noch so guten Rollwurf oder nem Schußkopf und ner Unterhandtechnik wird das nicht recht was.

Würfe, wie Überkopfwürfe scheiden von vorn herein aus.
Daher komme ich bereits am Ende meines Jahres zum Entschluss auf die Zweihand umzusteigen für diesen Bereich.

Mal davon ab, dass es dort um Meefos und Lachse geht, die auch entsprechendes Gerät erfordern. Wer mehr dazu lesen möchte, dem empfehle ich das Buch von B. Kuleisa "Einfach auf Meerforelle". Dort sind meine Bedingungen nur zu gut geschildert.

Am Tag kann ich noch einige Bereiche nutzen, wo ich mit ner 8er Einhand auch was werden kann.

Am Oberlauf in meinem Vereinsbereich macht der Bewuchs und auch die überall vorhandenen Zäune auch ein vernünftiges Werfen unter Ausnutzung eines Rückschwunges das ganze beinahe zu einer Mission Impossible.
Hier ist es gut, wenn man den Rollwurf beherrscht oder ein Gerät besitzt, das Unterhandwürfe zuläßt.
Distanzen hier bei ungefähr max. 15m.

Wie man sieht, kann das Werfen und oder Fischen schnell sehr viel von einem verlangen.

Dazu kommen Techniken aus dem Belly Boot oder Boot allgemein, wie auch zugewachsene Vereinsseen.

Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein und dort fischt man weder unter der Rutenspitze noch kann man auf Sicht einem Fisch was servieren an meinen Wassern.

Damit kann man Vergleiche ziehen. Wer für die nordischen Lachsflüsse trainieren möchte kann sich gerne mal an ein Gewässer, und dort ind en Tidenbereich, wie die Stör, Pinnau, Krückau oder Elbe stellen, damit er schon mal nen Eindruck gewinnt.

Ansonsten stimme ich dem Kollegen Beckmann zu, der weiß wo von er redet.#6


----------



## Basti (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Hallo in die Runde, hallo Eberhardt

auch ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, nur leider ist der Satz, den Ralph bereits zitiert hat, etwas unglücklich und krass von Dir formuliert worden... Ich möchte daher gerne meine Meinung zu diesem äußern.
Weiterhin möchte ich im Zusammenhang zum Thema "Wurfweite" mein Empfinden generell zum Thema "Fliegenfischen" kund tun.



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> @BaFo-Schreck
> Also ... lieber Eberhard ... ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen ... setz' Dich mal auf der Wiese hin und versuche genau so weit und sauber zu werfen als wie wenn Du stehen würdest.
> ...



A -> Das

Und B sind die Gesamtbedingungen am Wasser für die mögliche Weite entscheidend. (Natürlich nur unter der Veraussetzung, dass wir einen Fisch fangen möchten.|kopfkrat) Denn i.d.R können wir uns nicht aussuchen, welches Gestrüpp, welcher Baum oder welche Böschung sich hinter, neben, vor oder über uns befindet. Schon garnicht von wo der Wind kommt. Auf der Wiese schon...

Erst durch die Bedingungen, die wir am Wasser vorfinden und was wir daraus machen, wird diese Fischerei doch erst wirklich interessant. Und in diesem Zusammenhang ist die Weite, die wir erzielen (je nach Art der Fischerei) eines der kleinsten Zahnräder in Hinsicht auf die gesamte Fliegenfischerei. Würden wir uns rein auf die Weite fixieren, würde uns doch vieles andere entgehen! Logische Folge wäre, dass wir allmälig den Spaß an der Materie verlieren könnten, weil es ja "eh nichts bringt mit 10m Würfen ans Wasser zu gehen". Und das darf nicht sein! Schon garnicht, wenn ich daran denke, wie komplex und interessant unser Hobby oder gar unsere Passion ist!
Wir dürfen uns also nicht nur auf die Wurfweite fixieren, sondern müssen probieren mit den gegebenen Mittel das bestmögliche Ergebnis erzielen. Die Weite kommt schleichend...

Weiterhin würde ich gerne zwei Zitate nicht so einfach dastehen lassen, lieber Eberhardt:


> Wenn der Stop beim Rückschwung etwa bei 12.00 Uhr, also etwa senkrecht über Dir, erfolgt, gibt es keine Wasserberührung.


Das ist sicherlich richtig... nur wie willst Du in diesem Fall den Übergang zum Vorschwung finden, ohne einen Großteil der fließenden Energie zu verlieren. Das ist möglich, keine Frage, jedoch muss die Wurftechnik dazu sehr stark ausgefeilt sein, denn alleine mit dem Stop ist es nicht getan.
Bis zu einer gewissen Schnurlänge, die sich in der Luft befindet ist das sicherlich nicht so schwer und man kann "locker" aus der Spitze werfen. Jedoch (nur um Zahlen zu nennen) wenn Du 15 bis 20m Schnur in der Luft hältst, wird es damit echt schwer. Du kannst die Rute dabei nicht nur aus der Spitze arbeiten lassen, sondern musst zu nötigen Energiegewinnung die Rute komplett nutzen. Andernfalls wäre der Energieverlust nämlich zu hoch.
Zu dieser Tatsache kommt noch, dass der Arbeitsweg länger ausfallen muss, um eben die Rute bis dorthin laden zu können, wo es notwendig ist. Und um diese Aufladung gewährleisten zu können gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit, undzwar stark an der Rutenführung zu feilen.


> Schwingst Du aber die Rute zu weit nach hinten, ist sie unvermeidlich.


Das stimmt auch! Man darf sie nicht "zu weit nach hinten schwingen". Sie sollte vorher gestoppt werden. Um eine bestimmte Energie (wollen wir mal bei den weiten Würfen bleiben...) zu erzeugen kann man die Rute jedoch theoretisch (und auch praktisch) nach dem Stop bishin in die 9.oo Uhr-Stellung "führen", auch ohne Wasser- oder Wiesenkontakt. Der Energiefluss darf dabei nur nicht unterbrochen werden... 
Je nach Rute kann man mit dem Beginn der Aufladung aus dieser extremen Rutenstellung noch ein kleines Quäntchen herausholen. Dieses befindet sich aber wahrscheinlich im Bereich von >1% bis vielleicht maximal 5% mehr Wurfweite. Doch in Hinsicht auf die Praxis ist sowas nur Spielkram und am Wasser in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt! (Ausnahme ist vielleicht die Situation, in der eine Meerforelle, bei guten Wurfbedingungen 2 bis 3 Meter weiter draußen offensichtlich ihre Bahnen zieht. Das ist aber schon sehr Speziell und Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel.)
Jedoch steigert dieser Spielkram wiederum das Rutengefühl und bildet dadurch einen interessanten Baustein des Fliegenfischens! Und wem dieses Puzzelteil nicht gefällt, der setzt sich halt hin und bindet genau die Fliege, auf die die o.g. Meerforelle gebissen hätte... aber auch egal: Haupsache die Köderführung stimmt! |kopfkrat

Was ich damit sagen will ist: Dass wir uns auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren und mit Bedacht zum Fischen gehen sollten. Wer möchte, dem steht es frei ab und zu auf der Wiese zu üben, er kann es aber auch sein lassen. Denn ebenso gut kann er ans Gewässer gehen, um nur nach dem Rechten zu schauen, im Keller eine neue Fliege kreieren, Bindematerial von der Straße kratzen, auch kann er ebensogut in einem Forum über seine Leidenschaft debattieren, oder selbiger einfach nachgehen! 

Über diese und noch viele andere Möglichkeiten sollten wir uns nicht nur freuen, sondern stolz sein, die Fliegenfischerei in all ihren Facetten trotz des extremen Eingreifens des Menschen in die Werke der Natur noch erleben zu können!
Bevor ich nun beginne, total vom Thema abzudriften, mache ich hier lieber Pause.


Beste Grüße

Basti


----------



## Basti (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Achso, bevor ich 's vergesse, hallo Flo...



> Doppelzug?



Das was diese Person mit der linken Hand macht ist der Doppelzug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCMBwE9NEEo


Gruß

Basti


----------



## AndreasG (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin Flo!

Hab dir mal was rausgesucht, da siehst du den Doppelzug etwas besser.
Nette Seite von echten Verrückten. 
Doppelzug 1.
Doppelzug 2.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Flo66 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Danke für die Links, sieht simpler aus als gedacht, täuscht wohl aber

Werde ihn morgen gleich mal üben, es versuchen.

Danke


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@ Basti  (bezgl.Deiner Einlassung unten)Glückwunsch, das hätte man besser nicht ausdrücken können.  
#6#6#6

@ flo: Lass Dich durch die Filme nicht täuschen, die gezeigten Würfe sind produzierte Filme, um zu veranschaulichen, wie man´s richtig macht. Dabei versucht man, durch übertriebene Aktionen etwas sichtbar machen, was in der Praxis deutlich dezenter aussehen kann. will sagen : die gezeigte Technik ist richtig geil ausgeführt, kann aber auch mit weniger Doppelzug erfolgreich sein. Taste Dich da vorsichtig heran, sonst versaust du dir deine Grundwürfe.
Piet


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (27. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> @BaFo-Schreck
> Also ... lieber Eberhard ... ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen ... setz' Dich mal auf der Wiese hin und versuche genau so weit und sauber zu werfen als wie wenn Du stehen würdest.
> ...


 
Hallo,
wie ich glaube, gibt es nur wenige oder keine Situationen, die Dich zwingen, am Ufer im Sitzen zu werfen, ganz davon abgesehen, daß man auch im Sitzen werfen kann, z. B. vom Boot aus. Die Schnur richtig in der Luft zu halten, geht auch, wenn Du im Wasser stehst. Du wirst kaum so tief im Wasser stehen, daß zwischen Flugschnur u. Wasseroberfläche kaum noch Platz ist, es sei denn, Du liebst es, mit voller Wathose herumzulaufen. Wenn die Schnur Wiesenkontakt (beim Üben) oder Wasserkontakt (beim Fischen) bekommt, hat der Rückschwung nicht gestimmt. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab.  Nix für ungut.
Eberhard (Fisherman)


----------



## stephan_81 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@ flo
um mißverständnissen vorzubeugen möchte ich hier mal betonen, dass der doppelzug *nur* mit der einhandrute möglich ist ( es sei denn man hat ne 3 dritte hand; dann geht das auch mit der zweihandrute). der doppelzug dient der beschleunigung der schnurschlaufe ( schnurgeschwindigkeit ). 
gruß
stephan


----------



## AlBundy (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> :ckönnte heulen, wenn ich immer höre, dass es so auf die Weite ankommen soll. Jemand den Kommentar von M.Krieger in seinem Video gesehen " I don´t cast very far....but I catch fish"
> Hauptsache es macht Spaß und man hört sich nicht zu viele selbsternannte Gurus an...
> 
> ...Wer an der Küste mit der Fliege auf seine 15-20 meter kommt, hat beste Chancen auf Fisch, und Routine. Die braucht man am dringensten, um irgendwann mit Glück und idealem Wetter auch mal 25-30 meter zu werfen.
> ...


 
So sehe ich das auch!

...und wie schön das sein kann, wenn man mit nur zwei Leerwürfen die gesamte Schnur draussen hat haben wir ja am Freitag auf dem Riff ausgiebig probiert!  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



			
				AlBundy schrieb:
			
		

> haben wir ja am Freitag auf dem Riff ausgiebig probiert!


...ach Ihr seid das gewesen in Dahme   #h

und wenn ich einige andere Posts so lese, dann komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ich bei irgendwem von Euch unbedingt ein paar Nachhilfestunden benötige....

Das liest sich alles so richtig toll......allerdings - und ich möchte wirklich niemandem hier zu nahe treten - kommen die meisten Posts nicht von Leuten, die sich mehr als 6-7 Jahre mit der Materie (die sich in dieser Zeit reichlich verändert hat) beschäftigen......#c

Ich werde auch hier keinen weiteren Kommentar abgeben, da ich mit meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung von fünf Küstenfliegenfischerjahren (die Zeit davor am Bach war weitentechnisch nicht von Wichtigkeit) nicht wirklich von einem umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatz zehren kann....... #h


----------



## snoekbaars (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Moin zusammen!!



BaFo-Schreck schrieb:


> wie ich glaube, gibt es nur wenige oder keine Situationen, die Dich zwingen, am Ufer im Sitzen zu werfen, ganz davon abgesehen, daß man auch im Sitzen werfen kann, z. B. vom Boot aus.


 Ich habe schon viele glaubhafte Berichte von sehr fachkundigen Zunftkollegen gelesen die an bestimmten 
Gewässern sogar im Liegen geworfen haben.
Aber das meinte ich nicht.



BaFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die Schnur richtig in der Luft zu halten, geht auch, wenn Du im Wasser stehst.


Das kann man übrigens auf der Wiese beim Üben wunderbar simulieren wenn man sich ... beispielsweise ... hin setzt.



BaFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ... es sei denn, Du liebst es, mit voller Wathose herumzulaufen.


Ich habe an der Küste schon ohne Wathose bis an die Achseln im Wasser gestanden. Und das war gut so.



BaFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn die Schnur Wiesenkontakt (beim Üben) oder Wasserkontakt (beim Fischen) bekommt, hat der Rückschwung nicht gestimmt. Da beißt keine Maus den Faden ab.


Stimmt! Aber, lies mal was ich geschrieben habe.



BaFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nix für ungut.
> Eberhard (Fisherman)


Kein Problem!!
Jeder lebt in seiner eigenen Welt!!

Aber ganz allgemein wollte ich Dich bitten, auch andere Fragen, gerade von Neulingen etwas reflektierter zu beantworten.
Sicher, man sollte von dem was man tut überzeugt sein und ich halte es auch nicht für schlecht, seine Meinung zu sagen (schreiben), aber wenn man (hoffentlich) weiß dass bestimmte Vorgehenweisen gelinde gesagt sehr kontrovers sind (Thema Stahlvorfach vs. Hardmono) schlage ich vor, sich entweder einer Meinungsäusserung einfach zu enthalten (auch wenn's schwer fällt) oder zumindest darauf hin zu weisen dass es auch sehr begründete andere Handlungsweisen gibt.
Nochmal: dies ist eine Bitte Dir gegenüber mit allem Respekt!

TL
Ralph


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

@ dorschdiggler: Wir waren nich in Dahme, sondern auf Lolland, und hatten NW 6.
In dem Falle von links hinten, und für mich als Rechtshänder ideal zum Werfen.|wavey:
Übrigens würde ich mich nicht trauen, Nachhilfe in irgendeiner Form zu erteilen, aber ich freu mich immer, wenn ich Gleichgesinnte an der Küste treffe, die Ihr Hobby aus Passion, und mit Spaß ausüben.
Also, warum nicht zusammen wedeln :vik:

Piet


----------



## Flo66 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Wo wir gerade bei der Küste sind, das hat mich schon lange interesiert:

An der Küste hat man ja, denke ich, mehr oder öfter mit viel Wind zu tun.
Wenn nicht sogar gerade rein werfen angesagt ist.Wie weit kommt ihr da?(Ja ich weiß, Wurfweite ist nicht alles), aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das man da doch weiter raus muss, z. B. auf Meerforelle.

Und mit wie viel Wind kommt man noch ganz allgemein beim Werfen klar?

Ich z.B. komme mit Wind der direkt von vorne kommt nich wirklick klar, wenn er schräg kommt oder von hinten geht das, aber von vorne|rolleyes.

Einfach mal in die Runde gefragt.

Ps:Hoffe ich hab das nicht schon mal gefragt.^^


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der Küste sind, das hat mich schon lange interesiert:
> 
> An der Küste hat man ja, denke ich, mehr oder öfter mit viel Wind zu tun.
> Wenn nicht sogar gerade rein werfen angesagt ist.Wie weit kommt ihr da?(Ja ich weiß, Wurfweite ist nicht alles), aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das man da doch weiter raus muss, z. B. auf Meerforelle.
> ...



Wenn es an der Küste in´s Gesicht pustet, ist das Werfen echt schwierig. Aber oft gibt es dann eine Gelegenheit, sich auf ein Riff, oder eine Sandbank zu stellen, und landwärts zu fischen. Wenn der Wind nicht zu stark weht |rolleyes  mit kurzen Wurfweiten zufrieden sein, auf Blech umsteigen, oder die Fliegen mit einem Spirolino anbieten... wer hat schon gern eine Fliege an der Nase hängen:m Übrigens bei stärkerem Wind auflandig steht so eine Welle, dass Dir die allerbeste Lösung von ganz allein einfallen wird:m.......|kopfkrat....
Fliegen binden

Piet


----------



## dat_geit (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Nochmals zurück zum Thema.

was möchtest du eigentlich werfen, denn davon hängt das ja auch ein "wenig" ab........ne WF oder ne DT, soll es ein Schusskopf sein, ne andere Schnur aus dem inzwischen kaum mehr übersichtlichen Bereich der Hersteller??????

Ich gebe Dorschdiggler natürlich recht, dass es wirklich Leutz mit sehr viel Erfahrung gibt. Aber die schreiben meistens Bücher und geben Kurse, und verdienen damit ihr Geld.........

Aber eines möchte ich noch loswerden.......Die Physik schlägt niemand..........und wer sich bitte schon einmal das Probekapitel von Henrik Mortensens neuem Buch " Fliegenfischen,der perfekte Wurf im skandinavischen Stil" zum Thema Schussköpfe anpassen anschaut, weiß worauf ich hinaus will.........


----------



## Flo66 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*

Also meine Fragen die ich stellte sind schon beantwortet, die ich stellte als ich diesen Fred aufmachte, ist ja schon ein wenig her(nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen!!!)
Nur über das Thema kann man,finde ich, eigentlich immer reden, weil es, überraschung, sehr wichtig ist und sich bestimmt noch Fragen stelklen werden.
Und wahrscheinlich wäre ních nicht beim Fliegenfische geblieben wenn mich nicht Ab-Mitglieder(und andere Flifi´s) ausgebremst hätten in sachen Wurfweite, wollte wie wohl viele andere gleich 30m werfen.

Ich habe eine Keulenschnur
(floating) meine Rute ist eine Dieter Eisele 7/8
dann kommt noch ein Strich / und ne 4.Wußte schon mal wofür die steht.

Im Moment versuche ich mich am Doppelzug, Schussköpfe sind, wenn überhaupt, erst später an der Reihe.Weiß noch garnicht ob ich die überhaupt brauch.

Wollte nach dem jetzigen Stand den Doppelzug erlernen und denn dann erstmal sauber hinbekommen, dann hatte ich an den Rollwurf gedacht.Aber das dauert noch.

Ode rgibt es "dazwischen" noch einen Wurf/eine Wurfart die ich als Anfänger erlernen sollte, das der Rollwurf gleich nach dem Doppelzug noch nicht angebracht ist?


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (28. November 2007)

*AW: Wurfweite*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> 
> Ich habe schon viele glaubhafte Berichte von sehr fachkundigen Zunftkollegen gelesen die an bestimmten
> ...


 
Verstehe zwar nicht recht, was dieser Hinweis soll, aber sei`s drum. Am besten hält man hier komplett den Mund.
Fisherman


----------

